# Hi, any Hindus in the same boat?



## Ashaa

Hi , 

Infertility knows no Religion. Yet we all turn to God during our hardships.

Having lost my belief after my 3rd attempt and first with ARGC, I have finally  to come to terms and have rebuilt my faith.  I feel much better it.

Would be nice to hear and read your stories from any Hindus. 



May lord Ganesh remove all the obstacles from preventing you becoming a mother. 

God bless.

X


----------



## PBAL

Hello Ashaa

I am Hindu and whilst I am not in the same boat as you (my signature below provides all my information), I just wanted to say that my thoughts are with you.

As a Hindu and asian person I have had to make difficult decisions re my secondery infertility issues. If you need to chat, please pm me.

God bless

Pbal xx


----------



## Ashaa

Hi Pbal

Thank you for your response.

Congrats on your BFP.... 

I will PM you too.

Surely there must be other Hindus out there undergoing fertility treatment... A big Hi to you all, whether you are in the UK or anywhere in the world.  

God bless.

X


----------



## Leenaj

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to know how you all are. We have our 3rd semen sample next week which will determine our fate. Hubby has poor morphology. Just wanted some guidance on all thus fertility malarkey...also just feel there isn't much support within the Indian community, such a taboo subject.


----------



## MrsLondon

Hi ladies,

I know no one has posted on this board for a while, but just to let you know, I'm also Hindu and cycled with Lister over the summer. We were fortunate, and was blessed with a BFP. I'm 23 weeks now. I did spend some time during the 2ww at the temple. I'm Hertfordshire based so found the grounds of the Hare Krishna temple in Watford very peaceful and tranquil. 

Good luck to you all where ever you are in your journeys.


----------



## Leenaj

Hi Mrs London

That's amazing you were successful. My dH too bad poor sperm morphology as well.wehad our first cycle in mod jan, but I couldnt transfer because of high progesterone. We are now waiting again so we for my second period so we can start our FET transfer, but it's al going so slowly. All I can do is pray an hope


----------



## praying x

Hi all. I was hoping I could join in. A little background - we have had 4 ivf/icsi failed cycle the recent one being with fga gr gorgy and before that with argc. I have full immune treatments but seem to never get implantation. I am 32 and have been on this journey for 4 years now. This treatment is having a real toll on my relationship. My husband is from india and really wants kids which I can't seem to give him. I just don't know what to do. My husband has talked about DE which I don't even mind trying but that would mean going to India and finding an egg and there's no guarantee in that either. Being asian it's difficult to talk to others.


----------



## PBAL

Hello Praying 
I am so sorry about your failed cycles.  My heart goes out to you and your husband xx

My background I had my baby through DE and we did this through gennet in Prague. Our baby is pale skinned. People have commented on his fair skin but always say how similar he looks to my hubby and first son (conceived naturally ). If you dont want to go all the way to india for donor egg then spain is always an option as their complexion is not dissimilar to.ours. 
I just want to remind you that DE is not a magic solution and that it can still take several attempts to get pregnant (as you can tell by my ciggy)

Infertility in general wreaks havoc on a relationship. I found that doing something together and making it a rule not to discuss infertility a good way to remain close to my hubby.

in regards to your husband wanting kids. I think for asian men and women there is pressure to have kids. So you both must be feeling very this very much. 

If you need any help please PM me

God bless

PBAL XX


----------



## praying x

Hi PBAL thank you for your message. It's such a difficult journey all this ivf. I never thought 4 years down the line I'll still be without kids. But oh well dont know what god has planned for me. 
Can i ask does anyone in your family know that you used donor eggs? How easy was it to find a donor? I fear that donor eggs might not work too then what to do next. My main problem is implantation I get good quality eggs ( not many but you only need 1 - so they say) but they just don't implant. If I knew someone then i would even consider surrogacy even though I know that would have its own problems.

Definitely agree being asian it is added pressure to have kids soon. Asians really don't understand.


----------



## Leenaj

hi praying 

i think i know you from dr Gs thread on immunes. I'm hindu and been trying since last year but i chose to get fertility tests done after 5 months...and yes we had problems. can i ask if you have had the following 
- checked you egg quality ?
- checked dna sperm frag
- checked for any genetic issues by karotyping?
- done a hysteroscopy?
i know you have been doing immunes but i there are other issues implantation may be affected ?

ditto asians ...im in the same boat. went to see my in laws today - been less than 3 months since our miscarriage and my mother inlay says any good news - they really dont know the half of it...im having hysto, immunes all sorts of stuff, wish it was that easy.


----------



## praying x

Hi leenaj yes I was on dr G's thread. That's really good that you didn't wait around and just did all the testing. I never knew about all this before and didn't even go to see my doctor until ages. 

Yes we have done all the tests. Kyrotyping is normal as is hysto. My egg quality isn't great and I don't produce many eggs which is a problem but really the main problem is it doesn't implant. My hubby has great quality sperm and was even asked if he would be a sperm donor. We even thought about this and wondered if there was some sort of exchange program where I could have eggs and we could give sperm in return? 

Really sorry to hear about the miscarriage but it does show that you can get pregnant naturally which is a good sign. And with hystroscopy and immunes I'm sure it will work for you. It's horrible when people keep asking you. We've been married 5 and half years and according to family we should already be parents. If only it was that easy!


----------



## Leenaj

hi praying 

ok so it seems you have done a lot of testing now so it could egg..ok so are you thinking donor now. i have thought of all sorts of scenarios in my head about what if everything doesnt work...have way too many sleep nights and crying fits. the other thing i was going to mention is have you considered a diagnostic laprascopy to check for endometriosis - young patients with suspect egg quality can be indicative of endometriosis, which after its removal can be beneficial - i read in dr braverman's site


----------



## praying x

You've done a lot of research! I've done a laproscopy and I don't have endometriosis. What has made you decide to do all these tests? You've never had any embies put back in so for you it may work in the first go. When are you planning to put do your frozen cycle? Does your family know you're doing ivf?


----------



## Leenaj

hi praying 

i know i seriously think i need to open my own clinic ...my husband is sick and tired of me and my research. after my first IVF my progesterone levels went to high and high levels are not advocated for transfer so we froze. my clinic wanted me to wait at least 2-3 months before transfer, and i was getting mild spotting for about 1 yr which my gp dismissed but i read it could be due to low progesterone, so i went to my GP and asked could they check progesterone and he agreed and he also tested prolactin, thyroid, vit D among others. i had low progesterone by 1 digit ( nothing major it showed i ovulated but they would like it higher at transfer/conception), also had subclinical thyroid-ism and also borderline VIT d. so the next few months i decided to go to dr G and get the whole immunes done as well hidden c etc - had high cytokines, and thyroid antibodies (to be expected). had humira, did dox/azo for hidden c (v skeptical about these tests)...

silly as it sound and very 'asian' without being offensive i felt it was sign from  God that my levels went too high so didn't end up transferring. i corrected the thyroid, and vit d plus also cytokines..at which point i fell pregnant naturally which all in all wasn't bad ( given i have one tube and compromised sperm morph which has actually now improved to being normal). whilst i was waiting to correct LIT we went on holiday and i got scan with serum ( who did a hysto - again  because i wanted a scratch as suggested by Dr G so i though well why not check all is well in the uterus to rule out any more issues, was generally fine but they spotted cyst on my right ovary and said looks like an endomterial cyst- so now i must have stage 2-4 endometriosis  based on my research). i have chosen not to do lap but may consider it later if all else fails, but my research even in FF has shown some women routinely are given laps only to find it hasn't help them conceive, and if you need IVf anyway not sure if lap will help ..i know we had the natural bfp but im not counting on it when i have some ready made blasts to use when my immunes are optimal ..

my mum knows we did 'treatment' - defo not telling my in laws  because i feel i will be judged more so, despite MIL being a nurse and she isnt opposed to IVF my thinks im being so hasty and if we had a natural conception stop doing ' treatment'. 

What about you - where are you on your journey?


----------



## Leenaj

oh i plan to do FET next cycle ( end of aug/sep), hopefully my cycle shouldn't be mental like it was last month after the miscarriage which never happened before...feel like in space of year we have experienced so much


----------



## praying x

How high was your progesterone? I just had a conversation with Dr g about proestrogen levels so it's interesting that you mention that. With regards to endometrial cyst and endometriosis an endometrial cyst doesn't mean you have endometriosis sometimes cysts can just happen. The hysto would show endometriosis. Tumeric is very good for this so you can try taking it if  you're worried it does work well. 

I know you just want to cover all basis and do all the tests I can totally understand that. Men wouldn't understand. 

Yea I'm the same I haven't told Mil about treatment (well the 3 that failed) but we have this time said things are not working g out for us this cycle that failed. Theres a lot of pressure from abroad. Mil is in india


----------



## Leenaj

hi praying 

progesterone was 29 - should have been over 30, hence progesterone will need to be supplemented. mind you when we measured on bfp progesterone had risen nicely but i will be supplementing progesterone. yeh I'm not sure if i definitely have endometriosis but it looked like an endo cyst according to serum and they wanted an immediate lap which i said no to, because i know plenty of FF ladies who couldn't have a lap ( had > 1 /2 laps before ) and they went straight to ivf. apparently pregnancy would help the cyst go away ... that yep tell me about it . I'm taking turmeric already not as much as recommended because i have it in food etc 

it is tough being in the asian community whilst enduring all this.  I'm finding it really hard at the moment to deal with it all, even though i had bfp natural i still am so negative about things, and no one knows not even my mum how many tablets I'm taking and the hysto - she would go mad if she knew i had  GA in foreign country without telling her but i just don't think they will understand.


----------



## PBAL

Hi Praying

In response to your question. My sister and sister in law know about the DE. I needed someone to appease the family on both sides in case people talked about his likeness to me or his colouring etc.  Nobody else knows. I find in reality people look for likeness in children and my mil can see my hubby in the baby and my mum can see me. 
I had treatment through gennet in Prague. Donor was relatively easy to find. I asked for dark hair and eyes. 

If you need any further information please pm me xxx

God bless

Pbal xxx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi ladies,
Can i join this thread pls? I'm a Hindu, in my mid-30's - DH & I have been trying for 4 years for #1 and no luck. DH is fine, I have stage 1 endo - i've been struggling alot recently to keep a positive mindset but it's just not possible. Due to start IVF next month - just waiting on Drs advice of how to proceed.

Betty x


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

I would love to join too. I am 35 and TTC #2. I had 2 natural bfp but unfortunately miscarried at 7 weeks and 5 weeks. 

Being Asian I feel we have extra pressure from the family. Nosey aunties always asking when are you having your next baby etc or worse still dnt you think it's time blah blah blah. 

I am going to start a fresh cycle with Argc next cycle. 

Asha congratulations!! I have spoken to you before. I was at Hammersmith and moved to Argc. I remember talking to you about Argc. 

Looking forward to keeping in touch ladies 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Tina,
I'm at Hammersmith - how did you find them?? I know what you mean re nosy & just general expectations - it's such a taboo subject to bring up & talk about!!
When are you starting at ARGC? My cycle this month at HH has just been cancelled until next month as I've developed a cyst on my ovary - they're hoping it will go down naturally but who knows, yet another delay & issue.

Betty xx


----------



## Leenaj

hi tina/bettyville ..welcome 

defo ditto family pressure...its a really tough journey especially because others around us are getting pregnant. really grateful for FF - little outlet where everyone is in the same boat


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

Bettyville so sorry that your cycle got cancelled. it's so frustrating as you gave no control over it. is this your first cycle? I found Hammersmith very good and so so nice. I had 2 fresh cycles with them but unfortunately they were bfn. I had 2 frozen embryos left so I took them to Argc and got pregnant. I have a 2 year old. I am now trying for #2. Please let me know if you have any questions.

Leenaj- sorry about your mmc, I know exactly how that feels. You are so excited to get the bfp and then finding out you have lost the baby is so so difficult. But you got pregnant so will happen again. 
Are you tryinv naturally or going to go for treatment? 

Afm- I had intralipids and am waiting to find out if the cytokine levels have gone down. I can then start next period. 

Where do you ladies live? I live in northeast London.....harrow. 

Xxxx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Tina11,
Thanks - I'm West London and have x1 funded NHS cycle and chose to go with Hammersmith as the wait time in other clinics was so long. They are good but i'm already frustrated that you call them and they don't get back to you for hours! Apart from that they're nice but I know their success rates isn't as good as ARGC. 

I've never had a BFP in 4 years, so for us IVF is the only way to go now - need to wait until my next cycle (end of Sept) and hope that the cyst has gone away but i just feel so disheartened at the moment and really question if this is what I want to do (I am convinced it won't work for us as we're unexplained) or if we should just move onto other options. Plus, IVF scares me - i've had x3 rounds of IUI (x2 injectable cycles) fail - such a rollercoaster, I'd quite like to get off!


----------



## Leenaj

Betty - hopefully your cyst disappears, should do naturally or they might down reg for longer ? I have an endometrial cyst which won't ago without surgery but progressing with FeT first 

I'm based in Chesire so for me it's now common practice to head on the train back and forth. I'm Doing a natural FeT with immunes. It's dr G at Fga where i am getting all the immunes stuff done. I'm heading back now from doing a nuepogen wash and collecting steroids etc. At the minute I don't feel very optimistic...we have one blocked tube and sperm morphology problems so it's not impossible but let's see what happens.


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Leena,
Good luck for your FET!!!! When will the treatment actually be?

I'm on short protocol, no down reg - just need to pray the cyst goes away! Cannot believe I have one! I have endo & suspected blocked tube too, had laparoscopy in 2014 where they found stage 1 endo & dye didn't pass through left tube but dr thought the tube had a spasm.

This journey has really affected my health, not sure if any of you guys have been affected but it's really taking a toll on my body now. How do you guys deal with this? I practice yoga & meditation but it stresses me out so much & has led to a lot of anxiety related issues for me.

Betty x


----------



## tina11

Betty - ivf is not that bad so dnt worry and be  positive, especially the short protocol. I did acupuncture with treatment, it may be something worth considering. Fingers crossed the cyst disappears for your next cycle. Yes I do feel this process has affected my health, all the drugs!! Also it has changed me as a person. I had anxiety too. I had a suspected block tube but recently did a hycosy and was told it spasamed during the first test. 

Leena- wow you travel far but it's worth it as dr g is meant to be amazing. Good luck with your fet!! Be positive hun, my daughter was from a fet so it can work. What is a nuepogen wash btw not heard off that? 

PS Cnt sleep so messaging at crazy o clock.

XXX


----------



## Leenaj

betty...we have had the year from hell ..well basically after 5 months of trying my gut feeling was something was not right so went for fertility tests and we found we have issues. yes it has has taken its toll on me. really has changed my life. i walk around with a massive burden on my shoulders because i don't know what the future holds


tina - dr G used to work at ARgC, he does immunes so im with him for that. neupogen wash is like a fluid which helps build a lining but also used in women with missing KIR receptors in their uterus...probably makes no sense  and still doesnt to me..well its my first transfer since my first cycle...since then have been sorting out my immunes...so we shall see


----------



## Bettyville

Hi ladies,
So good to have people to talk to who who are used to the pressures that comes with our culture!! My health is getting worse - like you both, i walk around with the worries of the world on my shoulders, even though i try not to worry, I just can't help it, time is really not on our side. I think i'm coming to the point where if people ask about when we're going to have kids, i'm thinking that i'll just be honest & tell them the truth! So fed up!

Leenaj - when is your treatment?

Tina11 - how are you feeling this morning after being awake at 3am?!!


----------



## Leenaj

betty - im doing a natural FET this weekend- providing all goes well i.e they thaw ... im just taking progesterone pessaries to supplement my natural progesterone which was a tad low when i did a day 21` test...at the minute i just need to forgot about it but i analyse everything


----------



## Bettyville

Good luck Leenaj!!! I really hope it goes well. 
I've been thinking of doing a natural cycle too - i much prefer that vs pumping in a load of drugs into your body.

Let us know how you get on this weekend xx


----------



## Leenaj

yep its a lot easier on the body doing natural one, but i have opted do progesterone injections every other day which im dreading...where abouts with your cycling ?


----------



## Bettyville

I'm at Hammersmith - hopefully, i start next month. Just getting stressed out because of my age! mid-30's really doesn't help but I need to think beyond age and concentrate on treatment. I looked at ARGC but couldn't afford the costs - i think some people are paying >£20K per cycle which is out of reach for me


----------



## tina11

Leenaj- - all the best for your fet. How many embryos do you have? Will you transfer 1 or 2? I pray this works for you hun. Dr g is amazing. I knew a lady who got pregnant and had her little girl with his help.
The progesterone injections are not pleasant. But you do get use to them. I had them with my natural pregnancies too as Argc was monitoring my hormones etc. 

Betty- please dnt worry about age. We aren't that old in the world of ivf. Mid 30s is young. Be positive sweetheart!! I am sorry your health is suffering, I know what it's like to constantly have that one thing on your mind. Imwhen I had 2 negative treatments and my 2 miscarriages fertility friends got me through it. 

Argc is so so expensive. I dread going there as you never know how much they are going to take ogg you each time. I haven't done a fresh cycle with them, but I know it can be up to £20k. The frozen was about £7 k.

So lovely to be speaking to both off you. are you guys going to do acupuncture alongside treatment?


----------



## Bettyville

HI Tina,
I'm not currently having acupuncture, I did try reflexology but that didn't really help me - i feel the lady stressed me out actually! 
For me, it's about meditation & yoga- they have been my saviour during this journey but i wish i was more motivated to practice yoga everyday! I'm usually just so tired that I don't have the energy but i'm trying and that's the most important thing.

I know what you mean re fertility friends helping, I don't really have any other people i can talk to - my other friend who is also having issues doesn't really talk about it and that's hard as she's the only other person who i know that's having issues so i've just left the topic & don't bring it up with her.

Hope you're not awake too late tonight - i'm off to bed now, shattered!


----------



## praying x

Hi ladies I haven't been here for a while. Just came on and reading all the posts. Ive had 5 ivf failures so know how hard ivf journey can be and the effect it has on your body both emotionally and physically. It doesn't help with aunties always asking you and tellIng you you're getting old and should have kids now. It's hard but you have to stay positive. God has a plan for all of us and I believe our time will.come. you have to believe it.


----------



## Bettyville

Hi praying x,
Lovely to hear from you - how are you? I hope you're ok - it's a tough situation to be in! Luckily, we have this forum!!


----------



## praying x

Hi Bettyville I'm ok thanks all things considering. How are you? Where are you in your cycle


----------



## Bettyville

Hi,
I'm doing ok thanks - was supposed to have my first round of IVF last cycle but they found a cyst during a scan as my period didn't seem right to me, anyway i ended up having two periods, i knew my first wasn't right.
So, i'm now just waiting on the next cycle and we will go from there I guess. what about you?

Betty


----------



## praying x

Best of luck for your cycle. I'm sure all will be ok. Will you have the cyst removed? I'm not too sure what I'm going to do next to be honest.


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Praying x,
How are you? 
Sorry it's taken so long for me to get back to you! Work has been crazy busy.
I'm hopefully that the cyst will have gone away by itself - so we can start treatment.

How are you?

How's everyone else doing?

Betty xxxx


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

How are you all doing? Just wondering how are are all getting on? 

Bettyville hope your cyst has gone now. Hope you have started your first treatment!! 

Praying - how are you? I hope you are ok. Just ignore those nosey aunties that dnt really care what they say or how they hurt other. We all have a few off them. 

Leenaj- how did your fet go? Hope you had good news. 

Xxxxxx Tina xxx


----------



## Riley12

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to introduce myself, I'm the new moderator for the Religion & Infertility Boards. 

I wish you all the very best with your journeys. 

Riley xx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Ladies,
How are you all?
Hope you're all doing ok & had a good Diwali 

Betty xx


----------



## dorchestor2016

Hi is anyone using this thread?


----------



## Leenaj

Hi Dorchester

Bit of dead one atm. Non the less welcome!


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Dorchester,
Happy to continue using the thread!

Betty x


----------

